# What happened to my boots?



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I have a pair of Rocky boots that I have had for many years now. They are (were) still in very good condition. I always kept them in th garage.

The first day of deer gun season I want out to get my boots and sat down to put them on. It was dark - I was trying to make a minimal amount of disturbance. As I started to put them on I noticed that they seemed worn on the bottom. I have an older pair and thought that I must have grabbed those in the dark by accident.

I switched on the light and looked them over and It was my better pair. Something had "eaten" the tread material from the boots. It was completely gone and smooth on the sole. Both boots were exactly the same, even though one had been sitting on it's side. There was no sign of the missing sole underneath the boots.

It's kind of hard to explain...I'll take a picture and post it.

Does anyone have any idea what could have caused this? The only thing that I can figure is that I must have stepped in something that had some sort of reaction with the sole of the boot.

I bought those boots before Rocky move their manufacturing out of Nelsonville. After they did that I swore that I wouldn't buy another pair...even though I like the boots.

Can anyone recommend a good boot? These were waterproof (Gortex) and WARM (Thinsulate).


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Rocky knows all about it and if they are more than a year old sorry for your luck,,,I went to battle with them and got no where,,I had 3 pair and they all did that ,,I won't buy from them again,,,they were nasty to deal with,,they wanted to know why I expected a pair of boots to last more than a year,,,they need to drug test whom ever I talked to ,,a $100 pair of boots should last longer than a year I would think..my Red Wings do..


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I switched to Wolverine Impalas this year. Comfortable, light and warm to many bad reports about Rocky. Like you I had a pair from the Nelsonville days I remember buying them there and the sales rep saying if I ever had a problem the would measure the wear on the soles and refund the difference or apply towards a new pair.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

These had very little wear. The tread literally disappeared as they sat in the garage from last winter until November of this year.

I have had them for many years. It's more trying to figure out what happened than anything. Weird.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Here's what I have. Keep in mind that these boots had a lot of tread when I put them away last winter.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

WOW!! Was someone street surfing behind a car wearing those?


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Exact same thing happened to one of the guys I hunt with this year(his where in a scent lok bag all year after last season). Luckily one of the other guys had an extra pair in the truck that where only slightly to big. I have Rocky's and I am going to get a different pair before next season. (not alot of people carry size 13 boots in the back of their truck) As someone else posted Rocky knows about it and they dont care.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

stumpsitter said:


> Here's what I have. Keep in mind that these boots had a lot of tread when I put them away last winter.


c'mon now...are you serious?? the rubber couldnt have just up and dissintegrated could it? i am a big fan of rocky's and only owned 1 pair that wasnt in years,never seen anything like that!! i think your buddies pulled the 'ole switch-a-roo on ya


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Believe me, it happened. I can't for the life of me figure it out. I have another pair of uninsulated Rocky's that were right next to them and they are intact.

These were possibly the best boots that I ever owned - except for the disappearing sole part.

For my Son - was there any sign of the missing sole in the sent lock bag? This is up their with spontaneous human combustion.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Hmmm...did a little searching on the Internet and found this

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=161111


----------



## LindyRigger (Apr 13, 2004)

Had same problem. I bought a pair on sale because I was please with an original pair of bear claws I had. I let them sit in my closet for a few years and when I finally wore the new Rocky's the sole fell apart on the second time i wore them. Sent pics and explained the problem to Rocky and they said it was out of warranty and that boots are like rubber bands...if you don't use them they get brittle and crack. Never Rocky boots again.
LindyRigger


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I had the same thing happen on 2 pair of cornstalkers. I dropped them off at the store in Nelsonville and they had them both resoled at no charge. The boots were about 8 years old too. They did tell me that they would not promise them to be waterproof anymore.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm feeling pretty fortunate. I have had my pair of Rocky boots for 6 years and haven't had a problem yet. *Knock on wood*


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a pair of Irish Setters from Redwing. I really like 'em. They're the best boots I've owned so far...


----------



## For my Son (Apr 23, 2007)

Stump,
Yes there was chunks in the bag. All that was left on the bottom of the boot was what looked to be insulation. No rubber at all.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I couldn't even find the chunks. It could be that my wife swept them up at some point.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i have irish setters by redwing 4th pair in about 22 years ! very comfortable water proof and warm ! gorte and thinsulate !


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

I&#8217;ll give another vote to Irish Setters.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

Just switched from Rockys to Irish Setters and won't ever look back. Alot more comfortable, seem to be made alot better! I had 2 pair of rocks with soles similar to that. One pair I know I stepped in gasoline and it ate up the sole over a course of a winter, the other may have had the same thing.


----------



## Bass n' Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

There are lots of chemicals, compounds, substances, and etc that eat rubber such as UV light, formaldehyde, petroleum distillates(mineral spirits, kerosene, white spirits, naphtha, and Stoddard solvent), and ozone and it would end up just as described in this thread. Wouldnt be surprised at all if it is cheap chinese rubber contaminated with cleaning distillates.

Tell you what, if people took these boots and had them analyzed by a lab and found one of these contaminates and could show repeat examples, you would have an easy class action on your hands.


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

I've used Danners for years and have no complaints at all. They cost a little more but ya get what ya pay for.


----------



## Oldsman67 (Mar 27, 2009)

I would never wear anything but Irish setters,they are lighter than my sneakers and warmer than the rocky polar bear claw.Everytime I put my feet in them it feels like I am sliding my foot into heaven(it also helps everytime I put these boots on, my feet know I'm going to do something I love)


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

I was going to add my name to the list but if you go back upto post #10 and read it you will get all of my thoughts. Redwings from now on.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I needed to buy a pair of hunting boots for my son this year. He's 14, and has outgrown the pair I got him 1 1/2 year ago. Size 12 now. 
Anyhow, I did some research and checked Cabelas site for sales. They had the Rocky Cornstalker on sale. I was thrilled at the price. Not so thrilled when I started reading the reviews. I found other sites with the same complaints.
Here's the reviews from Cabelas website. 
Needless to say, your not alone with the problem 
http://www.cabelas.com/p-0047998812762a.shtml

I went with a pair of 10 inch Redhead treestand II from BPS. He loves them. I'm a 12.5 and in 6 months when he outgrowns them, they're MINE!


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

Wow. I would have never believed it if I hadn't seen it myself. Funny thing is that I have had those boots for years and I would have given them a good review up until a couple of months ago.


----------



## James30 (Apr 13, 2004)

I have a pair of rocky hunting boots that I wear from my truck to stand and absolutely no more. I had them for about 5 years then suddenly the rubber on the bottom just crumbled and fell apart. I had another pair or calf high rubber boots that I wore the same way just crack and rot out on me. I thought it could be some chemicals but they never had contact with anything other than mud and water. I was told that Rocky used to have some very good quality then several years ago they starting having their boots or components made in Asia. The rubber compound was inferior and this is what you get now. I had the soles replaced by an amish guy with good quality Vibram soles and no problems since.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Rocky boots also are advertised as "waterproof"-this usually lasts one year MAX!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have a pair that I have had for less than a year 180 dollars and the right foot inseam has a 4'' slit where the stiching is coming undone and the left foot inseam has a 2'' slit same thing slit coming undone. i did where these alot but $180 boots unusable in less than a year come on I will be getting new boots shortly and they will not be rocky.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This thread got me thinking about my Rocky Bear Claws. I bought these boots fseveral years ago strickly for deer hunting, Always cleaned and dressed the leather at the end of gun season then put them away. Wasn't able to hunt for the past three seasons but decided to check out the boots based on all the negative comments. Couldn't believe what I found. Crumbling and cracked soles as described by others. These boots were hardly worn after being used for a limited number of days in the field. No way would I consider owning another pair of Rocky boots.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Sat here really pissed about the boots and decided to send a note to Rocky referencing this Thread and asking for their comments. I will publish their answer when (if) they reply.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

I've been out looking at boots the last few days. I've asked the sales people if they had heard about this problem with Rocky boots, and all of them knew about it.

I asked on guy why they still sold them if that was the case, and he said "I wouldn't if it were up to me."

I'm leaning toward Danner Pronghorns.


----------

